# nova 4" scroll chuck



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

hello from snowy chicago i purchased a turncrafterpro vs and i found a used nova 4" scroll chuck about 10 years old for 95 bucks. good deal? or i was thinkin about the nova g3 new.any thoughts would be helpful. thanks rich1


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If it were me I would go for the Nova G3. It will be a better fit for your lathe and 10 yrs. old would worry me a little bit but that is just me.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

If you can afford the new one go for it, they are good chucks and I have been useing one for about 6 years.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks guys i saw some of ur gorgeous work just great.


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

my lathe should arrive in about 3 weeks i have been buying some tools for it 1/8 parting 1/2 round nose 1/2- 3/4 gouge 1/2- 1 skew sorby 1 1/2 gouge albrecht drill chuck a live center. the craftsman chisels are all new from the 70s or 80s i think one was priced at 6.95 the sorby is used. i plan on turning boxes & bowls what else do i need to get started? i am heading out to the library to get some book learning. thanks in advance. rich1


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

i ordered the g3 from amazon thanks again. rich1


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck when you get started turning. In the meantime read everything about turning you can. Suggestion, when buying tools don't always be swayed by prices . Not the best way to decide on a purchase. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Rich 1,
One of the most inportant things that people forget, is a good method of sharpening you tools and a jig for profile sharpening is a great plus.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The G3 is a real nice chuck. I think you will like it. 

Corey


----------

